# I need your opinion on buying a AR...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am thinking about getting a AR15 in 223Rem./ 5.56, I would like your honest opinion on what AR you think is the best. I never owned one so I don't know what to look for. So if anyone has owned one or more, I would appreciate your opinion.
Thanx in advance..
P.S. if you're not comfortable posting your opinion or information on here, please send me a PM. I will keep your name and information confidential.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

bran preference can really only be what you think is best

my first one was a DPMS oracel,wanted it cause the have a good rep and they are built in my home town

something kind of cool about having a weapon with your town listed right on the weapon as place of manufacture

second was a colt,only cause i got a great price on it,which only happened because cabelas had it on the shelf for a year. this is more than likely because colt lovers say its not a true colt and because its not mil spec

my DPMS is mil spec,the Colt is not

what i have learned on the range from shooting both

havent found a need yet for the door on the ejection port,nor a need for forward assist

if a round isnt going to load properly,do you really want to use the forward assist and ram it into the breach of the gun? not me

the mil spec also has a chromed lined barrel which is supposed to add life to the barrel (in my understanding of it,and what i was told by a gun smith i know)

the non mil spec barrel is more accurate so far(also was told this would be the case from the gun smith i know)

the colt has a much nicer,smoother trigger than the dpms

but you will be the one laying down your hard earned cash for it the weapon

so i recomend doing research and finding out what you really want from the weapon and then finding out who makes one the way you want it with minimal upgrading needed


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Tim, I appreciate your opinion...


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

90% of recievers are made in the same place and stamped whatever brand they need to be. What really matters is the barrel. Personally I would build. I like Yankee hill machine barrels, great reputation and all 3 I have ever had stacked bullets. Palmetto state armory build a decent weapon for practically nothing. Between a smith and Ruger AR I noticed the triggers were different, smith had better trigger than Ruger, now they have the same! 85 bucks for a timney. The blems from palmetto state are blems usually because of a scratch or coloring defect, they are still safe to use or they would sell them. Have them cerakoted and call it a day. If you are going to spend the cash get what you want. I have a flash hider and it's hard to find one behind the counter with a 16" bull barrel that does not have a flash hider.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Texaspredatorhunter, I appreciate your 2¢...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pick what you like, but don't fall for the hype on a varmint weight barrel unless you are going to shoot prairie dogs or do a lot of long strings. the weight will break, or at least dent you. I opted for the polymer lower, the trigger was a bit stiff until I had a hundred rounds through it but has turned out rather nice. it's no timney but it works well. You can also replace it with any aftermarket out there. The weight difference sold me. Don't believe the crap about polymer not being able to hold up, it's the lower, (trigger and stock with fire control and mag release) not the chamber or bolt.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I would get a Palmetto State Armory complete lower to start off of. You can build off of that as you choose, then spend some money on a barrel. There are tons of companies that make AR barrels, but when I think quality barrels I don't think about a AR company I think a barrel company. So Krieger, Shilen, Hart, ect. Those are where I'm looking for a barrel. Medium contour seams about the best of both worlds for me which is basically a straight .750 barrel. Other than that pick and choose what options suit you, just spend some money on a quality barrel if nothing else, and if it's in the budget a good trigger as well. My preferred is HyperFire triggers then AR Gold then Giessel check spelling on that one.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with Don, unless you are wanting a competition rifle most ARs out there are well capable of accuracy for predator hunting and as Tim said no real need for the door on the ejection port or the bolt assist. My R-15 has them and I have never needed either. You should be able to find a good one for around $500 to $600 here in Az. I have seen them at Walmart (which arent selling them anymore) Cal-Ranch and the Sportsmans Warehouse in those price ranges. If you arent in a hurry watch for their sales Cal-Ranch had a Ruger a few weeks back for $525.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx guys, I appreciate all of your responses. I will put two and four together and your advice. I've only shot one AR and I wasn't wearing earplugs, that could be why I haven't bought one yet...????. Thanx again guys.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Id say 80% of AR uppers and lowers are manufactured by a company called Mega Machine and stamped according to brand. MOST of them are all the same. Dont be fooled by fancy tacticool videos of torture tests, and nonsense. Any major manufacturer will be fine. Avoid new fly by night companies. Ive owned/currently own these brands: Colt, Spikes, S&W, PSA, Bushmaster. Never had a problem with ANY of them. Daniel Defense are nice too but FAR overpriced for what they are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx everyone, I appreciate all the replies...Indiana Jones you were a little late but I still appreciate it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

man, that didnt take you long to add two and four together !!!!! lol

what kind is it ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Bushmaster XM15 E2S A3 M4 Carbine.... I don't mess around Ed. Plus I had to pull the trigger before the wife changed her mind, you know how that goes.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Great choice. I had that exact same model of Bushmaster and used it for many rounds.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Bushmaster XM15 E2S A3 M4 Carbine.... I don't mess around Ed. Plus I had to pull the trigger before the wife changed her mind, you know how that goes.


I have the exact one. Had it for years, no malfunction. Great choice! I take it frequently when coyote hunting. The ACOG has been a dream on this thing. Ive beaten this rifle to hell.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Jonbnks...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Indiana Jones... When it cools down around here I am going to sight it in. Then I'll take it out hunting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on the new toy !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Don. I am happy with it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice

My favorite color too, evil black


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think it is just like my youngest sons, at least his is a Bushmaster, lol

only complaint he has ever said about it was the trigger, but I told him he needed to shoot it more than a few times a year or get it worked on or replaced.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> Nice
> My favorite color too, evil black


Thanx Tim.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> I think it is just like my youngest sons, at least his is a Bushmaster, lol
> 
> only complaint he has ever said about it was the trigger, but I told him he needed to shoot it more than a few times a year or get it worked on or replaced.


 Ed, I went to a few different places yesterday, wally mart didn't have any, so they can go kick rocks. Shoppers Supply had a few, DPMS, Whindham, Ruger and a Mossberg, the Mossberg and Whindham weren't to expensive. I then went to a local gun store, AJI Sporting goods, they had a huge selection, I know a guy who works there so he was a huge help, so basically it came down to price, I didn't want to spend to much, or to little. I get home and the wife said so how much did you spend? $2000 sob! She didn't tell me that was my budget! I could have bought a badass scope for ok it...go figure.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

That trigger the bushy came with is the same as all the generic factory LPKs. Essentially a heavyish pull mil spec trigger. Rock river makes a great trigger for a great price. Even bushmaster has a nice match. Geisselle and Timney are nice drip in kits but pricey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Indiana Jones, I got the trigger thing, the trigger on the Bushmaster isn't that bad, I've haven't shot I yet but it's a hell of a lot better than the trigger in my Mini14...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The XME model is one of the most accurate especially for longer range shots. Two I built were mainly PSA parts and Anderson lowers. Always fun with ARs no matter which direction you go


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

AZ, here's a Mini 14 trigger fix...

http://www.brimstonegunsmithing.com/collections/ruger-mini-14-30

Buy the work to be done on this web site. Take out your trigger assembly, write a note at to whom the trigger belongs to, (an address and phone number will be needed so as to identify that it belongs to you) and put it in a freezer style zip-loc baggie. Zip the baggie closed. Put the baggie containing your trigger and note in a nice box and sent it to .......Brimstone Gunsmithing! About a week later. You get the trigger back with a note from a fine smithy that states what your new pull weight is. Re-install the trigger into the Mini and be amazed. Smooth and crisp. My is a 3.5 lbs pull and I love squeezing it..


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx JTK... The only place I know of cost $85 and takes awhile to get it back. Now that I have the AR I don't mind two weeks.


----------

